# Newbie



## StressedOut (Nov 14, 2001)

First of all "hi," I'm definitely new to all of this but I think I need to clarify whether I have ibs or not. If anyone can help me out please do so!My symptoms only started four weeks ago and are like this... an ache in the pit of my stomach, possibly caused by stress about all of this but maybe it's something to do with my stomach. My guts churn all the time, whether I've eaten or not, I cannot find a pattern. Although I've given up bread in a hope to relieve this, I feel constant pressure at the bottom of my gut. Like I'm gonna do a huge fart but I don't. I have been having panic attacks about this and my Dr put me on beta blockers for stress but two weeks on I just feel tired all the time and I'm having nightmares *every* night which is no fun ;o(I'm not sure if it is ibs or not. I have tried so many different wind relief drugs that are available over the counter (without prescription) but nothing has helped. I tried not eating for three days and all I felt was dissapointed and light headed because my guts still feel the same. I am passing gas maybe a little more than average but it's the constant feeling that I need to let my guts let all the gas rush out thats doing my head in!I am in uni and I'm skipping classes because I can't sit for more than about ten minutes without getting panicy that I need to get by guts explode! Although this only started a few weeks ago, my life is going down the toilet and I'm starting to get really depressed about it. I have quit my nightclass because I cannot sit for the two hours and I am dreading my uni exams in January because I just cannot sit still for that long! I feel so disappointed in myself because I was getting a promotion where I work part time and a bigger contract but being in work near people is such an effort it exhausts me. I usually have to sit throughout my shift but I have told them I need to move departments where I'm not just sat all the time with a queue of customers where I can't escape, so my promotion is gone but I'm starting to feel like I'm not bothered and that my life is going down the toilet!Any advice!?!


----------



## last_mad_poet (Nov 15, 2001)

Hi Stressed Out. Unfortunately, I'm not new to the whole IBS thing. In fact, I can't imagine life without it. All I can tell you is to keep going and don't give up.I actually had to drop out of college because of my problem. (Although I'm currently working on getting back in.) I'm not sure what the majority of IBS symptoms that most people experience are, but I primarily have intense anxiety, "d", and stomach pains. A doctor should be able to give you a more precise diagnosis, though, and be able to tell you if you have IBS or not.Good luck and never give up.Chris.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Hey Stressed Out!







Welcome to the BB.I really can't say for sure what you have is IBS. You'd need to go to a doctor and have some tests done to be sure on that one. That's one of the problems with IBS, the symptoms can be the same as other things. The best thing is to rule those out.Not eating is not a good thing. Perhaps you could try an elimination diet? What that is, is keeping track of what you eat. Sometimes you will notice a pattern. For me, I can't (shouldn't) eat red meat. Some people can't have onions. Lettuce is another bad one for me. For me personally, I also kept track of my stress level and time of day I ate items. Since you are in university, maybe keeping track of your stress will help you too. Many people find that stress REALLY affects their IBS.Good luck to you.







(and study hard for those exams...I remember those; ugh!)


----------



## StressedOut (Nov 14, 2001)

I am trying an exclusion of milk and bread because from reading the posts here that seems to be a common problem. I am really starting to feel the exclusion if this though. I see my doctor again tomorrow and I'll try and explain the symptoms to him. Wish me luck!;o)


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Good luck to you.







Remember to be as honest as you can with your doctor. Things that you think are too gross to talk about will be okay to discuss with your doctor. It may help the doctor to help you.


----------

